
He Could Have Seen What Was Coming: Behind Trump’s Failure on the Virus - tafda
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/11/us/politics/coronavirus-trump-response.html
======
hncensorsnonpc
Oh NYT using everything for Trump bashing and HN user ignoring the rules to
not post mayor political mainstream news. What a surprise.

